# 1962 Raleigh Superbe? Or older?



## marius.suiram (Sep 30, 2017)

The hub and the dyno hub are marked 1962.
But on the 1962 catalog the brakes are with cables.
Where am I wrong?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 30, 2017)

The Dawn Tourist was 26" rod brake.  This is from the '51 catalog, and the same bike was in the '58.




Nosing around on Sheldon's site, I also found Raleigh sold a 26" Lenton "convertible" in '62 with hybrid gearing.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/catalogs/Raleigh-Catalog-1962.pdf


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 30, 2017)

It's bit different than the Dawn bikes. This bike has rear-facing fork-ends in back, bolt-up seat stays, and Westwood rather than Raleigh Patent/Westrick rims. The Dawn series has a Sports-type frame and Sports-type wheels.

Are the wheels on your bike 28 or 26 inch?

There are a number of Raleigh models that were sold in other countries and not aimed at the U.S. market. These often are older-looking than they actually are. 1962 is probably right for this bike, and it's one of those foreign Raleigh models. 

I think I've actually seen this bike for sale online, but that it was local pick-up only. I tried to buy it, but the guy didn't seem to want to ship (?). Are you selling this bike? I might be interested if you are. I have no winter project yet.


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 30, 2017)

The wheels are 28". 
I am selling it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 30, 2017)

marius.suiram said:


> The wheels are 28".
> I am selling it.




Nice - I like that frame size with 28 inch wheels. Sent you a PM about it - maybe we can work something out for it.


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 30, 2017)

I don't know if this one was for sale on-line.
I was in a three hours trip for a Raleigh Fireball, and the guy showed me this one, which was too cool to pass. So I pass a Schwinn Spitfire and I bought the Raleigh.


----------



## marius.suiram (Oct 1, 2017)

Brooks B73
Dunlop 28 x 1 1/2 wheels with Super Elite700 x 38 B tires.
Oil port hub.
S.n. DV 24898
Drop stand.
More pictures. Cool bike


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 11, 2017)

marius.suiram said:


> The wheels are 28".
> I am selling it.



How much


----------



## marius.suiram (Oct 12, 2017)

SOLD


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 12, 2017)

marius.suiram said:


> The wheels are 28".
> I am selling it.





How much would you like for the Raleigh bicycle


----------



## marius.suiram (Oct 12, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> How much would you like for the Raleigh bicycle



SOLD


----------

